# Origin / Uplay Spiele von anderer Festplatte starten lassen?



## CHRiSSLYi (18. Februar 2016)

Hey Leute!


Mein Windows 10 System ist mir gestern abgeschmiert aufgrund der wunderbaren automatischen Updates, welche mir das System zerschossen haben... Konnte nicht mal mehr die Programme öffnen, die ich nicht auf dem Desktop hatte, geschweige denn die Taskbar öffnen..
Habe nun Windows 7 Ultimate installiert und wollte fragen ob ich meine Spiele, die ich zuvor auf Windows 10 auf einer seperaten HDD hatte, irgendwie von Uplay und Origin erkennen lassen kann, damit ich diese nicht wieder runterladen muss.
Bei Steam ging die Sache ganz einfach, indem ich nur den Pfad meiner Spiele ändern musste. Habe den Installationspfad bei Origin ebenso auf die Festplatte, wo die Spiele sich derzeit befinden, gelegt jedoch hat das nichts gebracht.
Hat jemand von euch eine Idee wie ich die Spiele ganz einfach "verlinken" oder kopieren könnte oder sonst was?


Danke im Voraus!
-Christian


----------



## HisN (18. Februar 2016)

Du stellst den Pfad in dem die Games liegen in Origin ein, dann startest Du kurz den Download, und Origin erkennt das etwas da ist, hält den Download an und bindet das Game ein.


----------

